# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام غیرحضوری پذیرفتگان فرهنگیان 1401 چطوریه؟

## student1380

سلام دوستان.الان نتایج انتخاب رشته ها اعلام شد و من آموزش ابتدایی فرهنگیان قبول شدم.
حالا اولین مرحله ثبت نام که ثبت نام غیرحضوری هست رو چطوری باید انجام بدم؟ازکجا بفهمم کی شروع میشه و ازطریق چه سایتیه؟ممنون میشم کمک کنید!

----------


## Kamran7

دوم مهر ماه سایت پردیسی که قبول شدید رو نگاه کنید. اونجا اطلاعیه میزنن و توضیحات لازم رو میگن.

----------


## مالفیسنت

با اجازتون ی سوال داشتم 
فرهنگیان* آزاد* یعنی چی؟

----------

